# This is just too cute!



## sonoma (May 26, 2007)

Saki...livin' the good life!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

AWWWW! Thats is adorable!!! Looks like the good life to me...


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That is one miserable rat right there! :lol: So cute!


----------



## Matt (Jun 14, 2007)

cute :lol:


----------



## Star (Jun 4, 2006)

I think she wants her belly rubs now... ^_^


----------



## mopydream44 (Jun 10, 2007)

she looks like my Penny! too cute!


----------



## cashewsmama (Aug 10, 2007)

aww lol, i love the name saki


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, she's so cute!


----------

